

Ask HN: How to value domain for private purchase? - uv3d779b

Buying the long-inactive {my_professional_name}.com from small fish private party who has been holding on to it for 9 years.
======
decentrality
Go with what you can afford. If they've been holding it for 9 years and not
using it, eventually whatever you can afford ( within reason ) will be better
than continuing to make nothing off it.

UNLESS they are getting click-through advertising revenue on it, or funneling
traffic to another domain of theirs which advertises, or has direct sales on
it; then you need to factor that in.

But it's best to be a human being and level with them. Remember, they're
people. Really opportunistic people. And, if you can, just give up and get
another TLD of the same basic name.

~~~
uv3d779b
Very good reasoning. To the best of my knowledge, no CTA, no nothing. Thanks!

Will continue negotiation convo tonight along the line of human-ness. Beep
boop beep.

------
taprun
Make sure that you don't tip your hand. If they know that it's your name dot
com, they're going to have significant pricing power (you can't get your name
dot com anywhere else). If they think that it's just a tentative pen name dot
com that you haven't started using yet, you have significant pricing power
(you can just pick another name).

~~~
uv3d779b
True. Yet am I not in a position of power to exert pressure on the sale due to
limited size / discoverability of the market to the seller? Good point re:
tentativeness aspect though. Thanks!

